# Hello from another new member (with a question)!



## jcote (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello all!

New member to the board...from Worcester, MA.

6'3" 240lbs working on mass and the little gut left over.

Question for the mod or anyone else:

Heard you can put a pic in the signature. But its
asking me for a URL address. If I have one on my
hard drive, do I just say: 

C:\dir\dir\file.jpg ?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## TheBigA (Aug 22, 2006)

Yo

Use tinypic.com and simply upload the image and use the the IMG or what.

ANy of the 3 scripts.


----------



## jcote (Aug 22, 2006)

BigA,

Thanks!  Just tried it, but I got a red "X". I put a space
between the address and the IMG tags so you can see 
the address I am trying to connect to.

Any further advice?


----------



## TheBigA (Aug 22, 2006)

I had trouble my first time using it to.

What u do is press browse on tinypic.com then press up load when u find the image u wish to put up.

Then u will get HTML and IMG all u do is copy and paste the link onto the forum and it should come up or onto your profile or anywhere u choose.


----------



## TheBigA (Aug 22, 2006)

That should work


----------



## jcote (Aug 22, 2006)

Got it.  Many thanks!


----------



## zombul (Aug 22, 2006)

Using a picture of me for your avatar I see.WELCOME.


----------



## jcote (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah, I think am overtraining......


----------



## Arnold (Aug 22, 2006)

jcote welcome to IM!


----------



## kenwood (Aug 22, 2006)

welcome to IM


----------

